# 2012 - 2014 beetle angry eye!



## MaliciousToker (May 24, 2014)

Hello, this is my first post on here 😊. I should be getting my 2014 1.8T beetle very shortly. I've seen people add angry eyelids to their beetle, yet I haven't been able to find where to buy them. I would really appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction. Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## MaliciousToker (May 24, 2014)

Found them!!

http://www.abtamerica.com/tuning/volkswagen/beetle-cabrio-5c0-/aerodynamics/abt-headlight-covers


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

You beat me to it. One of my favorite add ons.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Justin Gill Motorsports 603-581-4986
076


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

I had similar eyelids on a previous car and though I like the look I didn't like the damage they caused to the headlights over time...you will find over time that it becomes discolored underneath and even worse stress cracks can form I'm guessing due to the trapped heat between the eyelid and the lense...nobody mentions that part when talking about them...I changed headlights out 3 times on my previous car taking the eyelids off each time and they all had the same type of damage on them...think I will pass on the Beetle...


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

-SEAN is right, if you just lick it, stick it, and forget it, then you will have cosmetic damage later. However, with CORRECT installation, proper care and maintenance, they WILL last a lifetime. That means take them to a good body shop to be painted right.You wash and wax you car on a regular basis right? Give the same attention to any custom pieces you put on your Beetle. The only reason I can say this with confidence is because I was a professional airbrush artist and worked with several body shops all over the country for over 20 years. Ive seen the affects of neglect, and Ive seen the rewards of routine maintenance. This is what it takes to make ANYTHING last. :thumbup:


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

BugzLife said:


> -SEAN is right, if you just lick it, stick it, and forget it, then you will have cosmetic damage later. However, with CORRECT installation, proper care and maintenance, they WILL last a lifetime. That means take them to a good body shop to be painted right.You wash and wax you car on a regular basis right? Give the same attention to any custom pieces you put on your Beetle. The only reason I can say this with confidence is because I was a professional airbrush artist and worked with several body shops all over the country for over 20 years. Ive seen the affects of neglect, and Ive seen the rewards of routine maintenance. This is what it takes to make ANYTHING last. :thumbup:


I think you misunderstood me...I agree that a wash and wax will help maintain the exterior appearance of the eyelids but if you ever take them off be prepared for what your headlight will look like underneath where the eyelids were attached...also you will get chips in the paint on them sooner or later with road debris so you might have to repaint them eventually...my old eyelids were almost identical to these and professionally painted by a body shop...I'm shocked that they sell for double what I paid for mine on my SRT-4...I had both fiberglass and carbon fiber ones that cost much less...I baby my cars and notice any small ding, scratch, whatever...all the maintenance in the world won't help the area underneath the eyelids since the headlights weren't supposed to have anything applied to them either with 3M tape or some other adhesive...I had my first set on one pair of headlights for 2 years and second set on two different sets of headlights for 3 years...all three sets of headlights had the same type of damage only underneath where the eyelids were...as long as you leave them on no worries but if you ever decide to sell them or put your car back to stock be prepared for what lies underneath literally...


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I remember those! GTS made them for the Dodge Neon. I haven't seen any in years, maybe for the reason youre describing. Those were made from the same plastic like their headlight covers. Their headlight covers trashed some of my lights as well. We found when we took them off that because they were so thin, wind resistance pushed them around on the surface and scratched the crap outta my headlights. My ABT eyelids stayed on about a year or so when the adhesive they sent me let go. We pulled into one of the bays and with a heat gun pulled the leftover dried glue from the headlight. The headlight was still perfect and the eyelids were still in perfect condition but maybe that's because ABT makes theirs from some sort of polymer and is near indestructible....I don't know. A few weeks ago some friends convinced me to put them back on before SOWO. I still think it goes back to installation and product quality itself, ya get what ya pay for. I think you seal up around each piece so water and dirt doesn't get in it and hope you did a good job cuz while it IS still possible, its a lot less likely.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

mine came from a company in CA called carbon by design...they were made of either fiberglass or carbon fiber and high quality...I don't think GTS ever made eyelids for the Neon only complete headlight covers


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

-SEAN said:


> mine came from a company in CA called carbon by design...they were made of either fiberglass or carbon fiber and high quality...I don't think GTS ever made eyelids for the Neon only complete headlight covers


I swear I thought I saw some somewhere with that logo on them but it must have been sumthin' different.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Here are my angry eyes lol !!!!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14322008062/


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

BUG-BITE said:


> Here are my angry eyes lol !!!!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14322008062/


I like them...much better then the ABT...


----------

